# Current Breeding Trio: Coffee/Chocolate/Cream



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

I'm really happy with the Coffee buck, he has a good head/ear set and smooth color. He's only four months but I might end up keeping him as one of my main bucks if he develops the way I'm hoping. The Chocolate "Tan" looks more like a Fox with a tan line where the two colors meet and has a snipey head but she's the only chocolate doe I have ready to breed and in person her top color is actually pretty nice--though there IS a pretty strong possibility she's a mock chocolate. The Cream piebald I threw in because there is a chance the buck carries piebald (first time I'm breeding him) and I'm curious, plus the doe has decent ears too.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Stunning! All te best for your plans  hope you get what you want


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

I love the cream!


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

